# I think we finally got 1 bred!



## terri9630 (Nov 5, 2011)

We, as in everyone around here with rabbits, have been having a awful time getting rabbits bred this fall.  I finally had one that looked ready and the buck mounted, did his thing, and fell off.  Its a doe I wasn't going to breed her since I don't like her but I've had no luck with the does I do like.  Oh well, I'm crossing my fingers.


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 6, 2011)

Wishing you luck!  Hopefully the doe you don't like turns out to be the winner!


----------



## Zephyr Farms (Nov 6, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## terri9630 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks y'all. I don't know why its been so difficult here lately.  I guess the weather.


----------



## Legacy (Nov 6, 2011)

We've had problem here in Texas too. All of does missed the first breeding of the fall and most of them missed the second breeding. Out of 7, I had 2 that actually bred. I hope they are all bred now.


----------



## terri9630 (Nov 6, 2011)

Legacy said:
			
		

> We've had problem here in Texas too. All of does missed the first breeding of the fall and most of them missed the second breeding. Out of 7, I had 2 that actually bred. I hope they are all bred now.


Its not so much that the does are missing, the breedings aren't happening. You put the doe in the bucks cage, they groom each other and then nothing. They just sit next to each other and chat about the weather.


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Nov 7, 2011)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> Legacy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How old are your bucks and does?


----------



## terri9630 (Nov 7, 2011)

AZ Heat said:
			
		

> terri9630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bucks are 1 and 3. The does are 1, 2 and 3.


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Nov 7, 2011)

terri9630 said:
			
		

> AZ Heat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's years, right? Well, they should be plenty mature. How have the bucks been eating?


----------



## terri9630 (Nov 7, 2011)

AZ Heat said:
			
		

> terri9630 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Everyone has been eating fine.  The 3yr old buck has sired 5 litters, the 1yr old doe and buck are "newbys". Two of the other does have had 2 litters and the last doe has had 3 litters.


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Nov 7, 2011)

Sounds like a buck issue. What type of rabbits are they? Do you limit feed or do they eat whatever they want?


----------



## terri9630 (Nov 7, 2011)

AZ Heat said:
			
		

> Sounds like a buck issue. What type of rabbits are they? Do you limit feed or do they eat whatever they want?


I free feed mine but keep a close eye on their condition. Don't need any fat rabbits.
If it was just me I would probally agree that its the bucks. I think it is the weather though. I know 3 other people near me having the same problems.  We all have different breeds, use different feeds and have completely different setups. I have NZW'S, two have Cali's and one has Rex rabbits.  One colony raises his and the rest of us use cages.


----------

